# In Bulgaria having IVF treatment



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey all

we are from the UK and are currently in Bulgaria having treatment with Dr Sariev in Varna.

arrived on 9 february, had 1st appointment on 10 february and started stimulating injections today (15 february).
donor sperm comes from Cryos International so is from Scandinavians rather than Bulgarians - not that it really bothers us what nationality the donor is from!

had spoken with Dr Sariev on Skype since Oct 2013 after planning treatment privately in UK (Hull) in summer 2013.

was quite concerned about travelling abroad for IVF but so far Dr Sariev has been brilliant and his nurse amazing.

cost is considerably less than in UK.

ER planned for either 23 or 24 February.

so fingers crossed its first time lucky.

i can provide details of Dr Sariev's clinic if anyone is interested.


----------

